
Open Knowledge Maps – A visual interface to the world's scientific knowledge - albertzeyer
http://openknowledgemaps.org/
======
ithkuil
Interesting idea.

I created a map with the keyword "information". A few odd categories returned:

\- Scientific publishing, Metacognition, Dogs

\- Twitter, Nutrition, Socioeconomic aspects of health

\- Graphs, Quality of life

(EDIT: formatting)

------
hackuser
How do they maintain a useful number of and a high quality for links for each
node, without the scalability problems of a human editor?

When I've thought about systems like this one, I always get stuck on that
problem. If you automatically create every link between nodes, you end up with
terrible signal-to-noise for the user; even 50 links (I'm guessing at a
threshhold) seems too many to read through in order to find the one you want,
and too many for the user to conceptualize. Imagine how many links there are
to nodes like evolution or relativity.

The solutions I can think of:

* Categorize links, so the user can narrow their search

* Rate links by value? Relevance? How do you do this without a human editor?

* Efficient user-created filters for links

* Directional links: e.g., Many nodes may link to relativity, but relativity links to only a few

* Expert human editor, who can identify valuable links, but that wouldn't seem to scale

* Crowd-sourced links, but I would expect quality and signal-to-noise to be too low for serious research

IME, for serious research, nothing automated approaches the value of a
professional reference librarian.

~~~
pkraker
Thanks for your comments! The idea is to turn this into a collaborative effort
further down the line, involving librarians and the other communities
participating in the organisation and exploration of scientific knowledge.
Read the full vision here: [https://science20.wordpress.com/2016/05/11/its-
time-to-chang...](https://science20.wordpress.com/2016/05/11/its-time-to-
change-the-way-we-discover-research/)

------
gricardo99
Title seems pretty inaccurate.

I searched "computer", and it came up with some strange results. Poking around
a bit, it says it's based on "PLOS", which after jumping through that link and
poking around some more it seems to be mostly for biology/medical related
fields of research.

~~~
Bubblbu
Yes, Open Knowledge Maps is currently in the beta and only queries against
PLOS which, as you have correctly stated, covers mostly BioMedical topics. But
this will hopefully change in the near future and we will be able to cover
more fields of research.

We have also currently deployed a simpler algorithm due to performance issues
on our server.

------
gregunderscorem
This is all very cool, but I'm having trouble figuring out what the
visualization actually means. I'm assuming that overlapping bubbles have more
in common, but how is that calculated? Just mousing over the bubbles doesn't
reveal any immediate connections or shared papers.

~~~
Bubblbu
The position of the papers and the clusters (bubbles) are determined with NLP
techniques based on the fulltexts of the papers.

------
sythe2o0
"Ancient Greek Medicine" got me data about Slavs, Italians, Point Mutation,
and Neurotransmitters, but nothing about Ancient Greece?

------
openfuture
This is exactly what I'm building! Awesome

~~~
pkraker
Drop us a line, maybe we can join forces!

------
GUNHED_158
What's up with the fake progress bar?

------
pkraker
Should work again now, please check!

------
razorsese
The search time :(

------
Noahdess
it did not work

